# My crappy experience trying to buy a new Golf R..



## bayareabritish (Nov 15, 2015)

So the lease on my Golf GTi is up shortly and I want to upgrade to the Golf R. A pretty easy thing to do you would think? Especially in light of VW's current situation, sadly WRONG!

In the last 3 weeks I've experienced

Quotes on the car that have varied by up to $10,000 OVER the MRSP of $39,800 meaning a difference of between $550-$800 a month on a lease

Dealers lying on a regular basis, including claiming the customer loyalty bonus currently being offered by VW doesn't apply the the R (it does), telling me they have the last R in the whole country and no more will be made for the next five years, telling me the colours I want (Lapiz blue or the Tornado red) aren't being made anymore so I need to buy the one they have in black..
Agreed a price over email with a dealer on the right model and colour. Myself and salesmen both confirm and agree figures and terms, the next day the sales manager calls and raises the price with no excuse given (this has now been escalated to VW complaints dept).

Called into the dealership by a salesperson as they had a sale fall through. When I arrive they keep asking me to test drive the car, 3 times I refuse as I've already test driven one and I just want to do the paperwork and buy it. They keep stalling going back and forth to another office, in the meantime I see someone else looking at the car outside and realise they were so keen for me to take the test drive so the other buyer would see I was interested. When the salesmen comes back he tells me they are now taking bids on a car they told me was mine and the other guy was at 3k over list what would I like to offer? When I politely refused to play this game the salesmen started shouting at me, I stayed calm pointed out they had both used me to dive the price up, lied that the car was mine and totally wasted my time. The salesmen said "whatever makes you feel better" at this point I was rather annoyed and stood up so he ran away!
There has been plenty more but I will leave it at that for now.

Has anyone else had a similar experience? Any recommendations apart from try another brand?

Thanks!


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Please *OUT* this despicable dealer. Do the community a favor.

AJ


----------



## bayareabritish (Nov 15, 2015)

Dealers!

There is more than one...

Worst so far Stevens Creek VW, San Jose. The ones who wasted my time and wanted me to bid against another buyer at the dealership.

Also bad Sunnyvale VW, rude, don't reply to emails/phone calls. Lied when I bought my GTi through them.

Oakland VW (they are the 10k over list ones)

And one in socal whose name escapes me for a moment who keeps emailing and calling asking me to compete with other buyers in a bidding war on a car I told him I don't want. Oh and said he had the only Golf R left in the country and they won't be making anymore for at least 5 years..


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

You won't be having much luck getting an R if you are an idiot buyer. I followed the correct process and will be getting mine.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Despicable and unethical as those salespeople were, it sounds like the Golf R is a tough car to get with very limited availability and that they are holding out for whoever offers them the most money. From what little I know about those cars, they were few and far between from the beginning and now, thanks to 'Dieselgate," you have the beginnings of cost-cutting (which could explain why they're saying no more will be around for at least 5 years, even if it's a guess) and maximizing profits on the few that are on lots. But even assuming one or both of these scenarios is true, that's still no excuse for the way they treated you, especially if they blatantly lied. I'd report them to VW Corporate.


----------



## motoyuki85 (Nov 3, 2015)

Call Joél at Hilltop VW in Richmond. I got jerked around by a salesman and sales manager in Stockton on a measly 2015 Jetta S 2.slow. They tried to finance me for 70% over sticker and refused to run the agreed amount when pressed about it. I called around and got Joél at Hilltop. Told him my price and terms. He put the deal together same day and got me a much better interest rate than anyone else could.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

fiftysomething said:


> ......and now, thanks to 'Dieselgate," you have the beginnings of cost-cutting (which could explain why they're saying no more will be around for at least 5 years, even if it's a guess) and maximizing profits on the few that are on lots......


That is a silly statement. Recent events have no effect on R supply or VW's plans for it in the next few years. It is tooled and can continue to be produced.


----------



## T_Dub (Nov 9, 2006)

I just spoke to the local dealer yesterday. They only get a few R's a year, but he said as long as I place my order early enough I can get one configured how I like. It'll take 3-6 months but in my neck of the woods I guess I'm lucky to get one at all.


----------



## SuperBoomer (Sep 25, 2015)

That's messed up. Did VW complaints get back to you? I find that you'd get a faster reply if you post on their Facebook page.


----------



## jnmarshall (Aug 25, 2011)

I think I would look at other brands that are probably cheaper, more options and better performance. Subaru comes to mind. Maybe even >*gag*< Mitsu


----------



## jnmarshall (Aug 25, 2011)

T_Dub said:


> I just spoke to the local dealer yesterday. They only get a few R's a year, but he said as long as I place my order early enough I can get one configured how I like. It'll take 3-6 months but in my neck of the woods I guess I'm lucky to get one at all.


Waiting 6 months? Is that for a 2017 model?


----------



## T_Dub (Nov 9, 2006)

jnmarshall said:


> Waiting 6 months? Is that for a 2017 model?


I think so, yes. The 2016's are sold out. This would be a new car hence the wait. He could be wrong though, this year it was Aug-Sept before the dealer got their allotment.


----------



## qualls (Oct 25, 2015)

*Par for the course*



bayareabritish said:


> Has anyone else had a similar experience? Any recommendations apart from try another brand? Thanks!


Sadly, this type of behavior still occurs with nearly All car dealership brands. While recently shopping for a car in Jackson, MS, my wife and I experienced the following tactics:

*WHERE ARE THE KEYS?* -- I called a salesperson in the morning to check availability of a vehicle listed on their website. The salesperson confirmed that the car was still available, and we arranged a test-drive at noon. When I arrived, the salesperson had me wait 20 minutes because *they could not find a key*. He finally walked me to the car (it was unlocked, so I could see the interior), and said that if I *really * wanted to test-drive it, he would have a locksmith create a new key in 90 minutes. I said yes, and agreed to return after work. . . At 4pm, the salesperson said the locksmith had not come onsite, so I said I would come onsite tomorrow after they have a key. The salesperson replied, "I thought so. I will call you when we have a key made." . . . He called me back 3 days later, but I was no longer interested. [Toyota dealership]

*BROKEN FUEL DOOR* -- We located a 2014 VW Passat TDI SEL (program car) at a non-VW dealership. It looked great, but the the *fuel door feel off* when I touched it! The seasoned salesperson quickly picked it up, promised to have it replaced if we decided to take the car home, and then smoothly opened the back door and directed me to the immaculate interior. . . I noticed on the CarFax report that the fuel door had been supposedly repaired less than 1 year ago. Glad I checked it. Perhaps they did not use "VW-approved" glue. [Lexus-BMW dealership]

*DIRTY TEST-DRIVE* -- We stopped by the local VW-Audi dealership and expressed interest in a pre-owned Passat. We were given the keys to test-drive what was possibly the dirtiest trade-in known to man. Among other things, there was a huge crack across the driver side of the windshield, tons of wind noise seeping in at A-pillar, and the previous owners apparently had a small child that routinely wasted liquids on the cream white rear seats. . . I guess they felt that if we looked at a dirty car, it would make all their other vehicles look great. [VW-Audi Dealership]

*WASTE OF TIME* -- Called a salesperson 1 day ahead of time and scheduled a test-drive of 2 cars in their inventory. I gave a specific interior color, options, and mileage range, and he confirmed that the vehicles were in stock. Upon arrival the next morning, the salesperson (1 week on the job) spent 30 minutes walking me through 3 huge parking lots, supposedly clicking 2 keyfobs to find the vehicles, all the while pointed out several other car models. He finally located the 2 cars that matched his inventory numbers and keyfobs (we passed them twice), but they were Not what I requested. When I restated my needs, the salesperson said that his Sales Manager and Inventory Manager told him to show me these specific cars, and suggested a test-drive anyway. . . Next, we went back to the main showroom so he could talk to his Sales Manager and recheck their inventory. He entered a huge glass-walled office with 6 other sitting and standing employees. Outside the showroom, several individuals and couples sat in cubicles, occasionally looking back at the office where all the salepeople were huddled. . . After waiting 13 minutes, I walked to the office door and stood silently to see if a salesperson would acknowledge me. Several people glanced my way, including the man behind the desk, but he kept talking about some training program. Finally, I knocked loudly, and when he paused, I said to my salesperson, "Mr. #########, I am out of time. You have the items I am looking for, so when you have time, please talk to your Sales Manager and recheck your inventory, and then give me a call to reschedule a test-drive." I immediately walked out of the showroom and drove off. . . The salesperson never called back, but when their customer service agent called for a survey, I informed them of my experience. [Nissan dealership]


Qualls
2014 Passat TSI @ 31k mi


----------



## Supa_Mk6 (Jan 25, 2015)

Honestly at that point I would go for an STI or EVO. Similar in price, and they have better performance on paper.

I know the R is probably a more well rounded car and it's a beautiful VW... but after that I would jump to an STI or EVO if I was you.. not spending 40+k on a VW... sorry..

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Supa_Mk6 said:


> .....not spending 40+k on a VW... sorry.......



Hummm, shouldn't price be based on content. The R has $40k of content easy, the others not even close.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

Seriously, come to Niello VW in Sacramento. Better yet, give Darcee here a call. She's an internet sales manager and will be one of the best salesmen/women you ever work with. I was in sales here for a few months, went to service for six months, and am now in the parts department for the past five months.

I'm sorry you've had to put up with all of that nonsense. I never knew those stores to do things like that. But you won't get a better experience than at Niello.

However, the last I knew is that the Owner's Loyalty bonus was not available for the Golf R, so they were not wrong in telling you that bit.

Hopefully you have not been fully deterred from dealerships, even though I know it is easy to be. But give Niello a chance and I know you won't regret it.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

That's why I went with the GTI.

Not dealing with all that non-sense for a car which isn't numbered or really even limited anymore.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

PSU said:


> That's why I went with the GTI.
> 
> Not dealing with all that non-sense for a car which isn't numbered or really even limited anymore.


I select a vehicle based on content, not silly some "collector" criteria.


----------



## midcow3 (Sep 1, 2015)

*And it is just going to get worse*



qualls said:


> Sadly, this type of behavior still occurs with nearly All car dealership brands. While recently shopping for a car in Jackson, MS, my wife and I experienced the following tactics:
> 
> *WHERE ARE THE KEYS?* -- I called a salesperson in the morning to check availability of a vehicle listed on their website. The salesperson confirmed that the car was still available, and we arranged a test-drive at noon. When I arrived, the salesperson had me wait 20 minutes because *they could not find a key*. He finally walked me to the car (it was unlocked, so I could see the interior), and said that if I *really * wanted to test-drive it, he would have a locksmith create a new key in 90 minutes. I said yes, and agreed to return after work. . . At 4pm, the salesperson said the locksmith had not come onsite, so I said I would come onsite tomorrow after they have a key. The salesperson replied, "I thought so. I will call you when we have a key made." . . . He called me back 3 days later, but I was no longer interested. [Toyota dealership]
> 
> ...


And with all the diesel scandal and billion dollar losses, it is just going to worse. There are a lot of other car brands to choose from that don't treat the customer like crap!


----------



## Manzig (Feb 9, 2009)

midcow3 said:


> And with all the diesel scandal and billion dollar losses, it is just going to worse. There are a lot of other car brands to choose from that don't treat the customer like crap!


Lol.


----------



## Mightion (Mar 19, 2008)

My dealer and salesperson have been very nice to me:

1. Answered my email today asking about the radio code card and where to find the sticker it was asking for (answer -card was put in by accident; '16 VWs don't have code cards for the radio any more)
2. Didn't make me pay the license/plate fees when I picked it up - they said they had "rolled it in", and still managed to drop my monthly payment 2 more dollars.
3. He was the one who told me about the $1k conquest bonus - sure, it's VW's money, but still.


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

bayareabritish said:


> Dealers lying on a regular basis, including claiming the customer loyalty bonus currently being offered by VW doesn't apply the the R (it does)


Source? Because even the regional reps say it doesn't apply and customer care says the same thing. I believe even the necessary paperwork says excludes the Golf R.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

brennok said:


> Source? Because even the regional reps say it doesn't apply and customer care says the same thing. I believe even the necessary paperwork says excludes the Golf R.


^ Quoted for truth.


----------



## KC_JoNeS (Nov 27, 2015)

The absolute worst experience at a dealership occurred for me at Hansel VW in Santa Rosa, CA. I was there 3 times, and each time, I left with my middle finger in the air.

Just an FYI.

Casey


----------



## Rance (Mar 6, 2012)

T_Dub said:


> I think so, yes. The 2016's are sold out. This would be a new car hence the wait. He could be wrong though, this year it was Aug-Sept before the dealer got their allotment.


What? There's a list on the MkVII forum showing R availability nation-wide. There are a lot of vehicles on lots and in the pipeline. More show up on the list every day. Pretty sure 2016 is not sold out and it's crazy to wait 6 months for a car at this point.


----------



## Manzig (Feb 9, 2009)

Rance said:


> What? There's a list on the MkVII forum showing R availability nation-wide. There are a lot of vehicles on lots and in the pipeline. More show up on the list every day. Pretty sure 2016 is not sold out and it's crazy to wait 6 months for a car at this point.


In Canada I know they're backed up about 6 months. The few dealerships that have them in stock definitely won't trade them for anything. We have 4 on order right now for customers that won't be here until April.


----------



## kristiismean (Nov 30, 2015)

I actually have had good luck at dealerships, but I try to go towards the younger salespeople, and/or steer away from the old guys. last dealership I was at (looking at a Subaru, 01 outback with 65k original for $4,000) called em up, informed them I was coming to see them. They had the car out front, keys in it ready for the test drive when we arrived. Had no problems pulling it into the garage and throwing it on a lift, no issues at all, and no pressure (there was a hesitation when driving it, and exhaust was gone, so that could have been the issue with the hesitation since the o2 sensors were getting really false data, but when pointed it out, no pressue, no pressure at all). That was at a Volvo dealership in Schaumburg, Il, and when i go back for a new car, I might go there, very impressed.

and that's why I ended up back to a VW, looked on Craigslist, found a 1998 MkIII Jetta GLX, 3500 asking, 84k miles, TT/Borla exhaust, Intake, chip, Good Disks with Green stuff pads, lowered correctly and adult driven. Body has a little rust, I can deal with that, SOLD...

And the worst experience I had was when the mazda speed 3 was just about to come out. Went to my bank, made sure I was pre-approved for the Full MSRP, TITLE, license, etc, and verified the dealer was on their list. So I literally could walk in, give them the loan #, they fill in the vin, I sign and I drive. It would have been (done it before) a 15 minute transaction. Well, they would not do it, they wanted 5k over the msrp. Called in CMP charge, and would not budge. Well, CMP I found out later stands for Chicago Market Price. (reminded me when the mazda miata first came out, I did not want, but the papers were reporting the 13k msrp car was selling for 17-22k)


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

Rance said:


> What? There's a list on the MkVII forum showing R availability nation-wide. There are a lot of vehicles on lots and in the pipeline. More show up on the list every day. Pretty sure 2016 is not sold out and it's crazy to wait 6 months for a car at this point.


In fairness, the list includes sold cars. 

Some people were under impression they were sold out since VW customer care says all cars through November were already allocated to dealers.


----------



## torbach1 (Sep 23, 2004)

brennok said:


> In fairness, the list includes sold cars.
> 
> Some people were under impression they were sold out since VW customer care says all cars through November were already allocated to dealers.


I purchased a PP GTI, but was considering an R last week. I'm in DC Metro/Maryland, and the two dealers I spoke to had 6 (4 of which arrived last week) and 2 R's available respectively. The one that had 2 of them sold 1 while I was purchasing my GTI, so they are going quickly, but they are still coming in. Both were asking full MSRP, no VW owner's loyalty bonus, but no markup either.


----------



## rmthatch86 (Dec 11, 2015)

I feel your pain. I had similar experiences trying to get hold of an R. There are numerous dealers in Texas charging over MSRP. I argued with a salesperson over the phone for half an hour about the final price. The dealers where I am in Austin are charging MSRP, so I refused to pay over that. It ended up working out, as somebody here in Austin backed out of a sale for financial reasons. When I got mine in October the loyalty bonus did not exclude R's, but shortly after my salesperson texted me to tell me that had I bought a few days later that it would no longer have applied.


----------



## smoothsix (Jun 19, 2001)

I drove my R home on Black Friday, from Boardwalk VW in Redwood City, for MSRP -- almost 4 months to the day after I put my money down on it, and 8 months after I put my name on the list. MSRP, loaded 6MT with the DAP package. If I wasn't waiting for DAP the wait would have been shorter. When the pricing guides came out at the end of July, cars were in dealers almost immediately, but they didn't even start building DAP cars until the first week of October.

VW is just a disaster in terms of customer communication. Nobody ever knew who had how many allocations, where you were 'in line' nationally, where the car was at any given point in time, or if it would ever be built. It was the worst purchasing experience in my life, and I bought a house, a year ago, for a huge amount over asking price, so that's saying something. I simply don't get how they manage to sell cars with such ****ing terrible north american operations. I always thought all of the VW fanboys saying "VWAG hates America" were blowhards who didn't understand that the tiny market for a purple RHD Scirocco with a diesel and a dog-leg 7MT meant that it wasn't reasonable to expect such a unicorn here. I naively thought (having never bought a new car before) that if you had money you were willing to spend, it was easy to get the car you wanted. I was wrong.

I could write a book about the number of missteps between product launch in Europe almost 2 years ago, announcement of the car for the US market, when the 6MT would be available, what options packages are available, when production begins/ends, who gets a car, and when, and why. I'm just too tired of it all though. It's just a miserable experience.

That said, I liked my dealer and salesman. At the end of the day, despite all of the forum disasters, and all the news about what would be built when, and November end of production that one person could confirm but another couldn't, I should have just let go and ignored it all. My dealer told me 4-6 months for a DAP R and it basically showed up at 4 months on the nose, so I can't complain about that. 

If you want an R, just call a few dealerships on the spreadsheet on the R forum and you should be able to track down a car within a week or two, within a couple hundred miles of home, for MSRP.


----------



## torbach1 (Sep 23, 2004)

smoothsix said:


> I drove my R home on Black Friday, from Boardwalk VW in Redwood City, for MSRP -- almost 4 months to the day after I put my money down on it, and 8 months after I put my name on the list. MSRP, loaded 6MT with the DAP package. If I wasn't waiting for DAP the wait would have been shorter. When the pricing guides came out at the end of July, cars were in dealers almost immediately, but they didn't even start building DAP cars until the first week of October.
> 
> VW is just a disaster in terms of customer communication. Nobody ever knew who had how many allocations, where you were 'in line' nationally, where the car was at any given point in time, or if it would ever be built. It was the worst purchasing experience in my life, and I bought a house, a year ago, for a huge amount over asking price, so that's saying something. I simply don't get how they manage to sell cars with such ****ing terrible north american operations. I always thought all of the VW fanboys saying "VWAG hates America" were blowhards who didn't understand that the tiny market for a purple RHD Scirocco with a diesel and a dog-leg 7MT meant that it wasn't reasonable to expect such a unicorn here. I naively thought (having never bought a new car before) that if you had money you were willing to spend, it was easy to get the car you wanted. I was wrong.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a terrible ordeal. For what it's worth, the DAP package is phenomenal, and in my case was the one option I wouldn't go without for my GTI. They're a lot more common though on GTIs in the US for some reason. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## smoothsix (Jun 19, 2001)

torbach1 said:


> Sounds like a terrible ordeal. For what it's worth, the DAP package is phenomenal, and in my case was the one option I wouldn't go without for my GTI. They're a lot more common though on GTIs in the US for some reason.


Yeah. If I could have just put in my order and forgotten about it, it would have been fine. The wait wasn't that long. But I've spent years trying to find the right car to buy (wanted an F31 before they dropped the 6MT, then I wanted an R after driving an Mk6, so I waited for the Mk7 to launch.. in europe, then in the US, then waited for 6MT..) so suffice it to say, I couldn't help but check the forums every day.

I figured I might as well get the car loaded, since the extra charge for DAP was minimal, and I had no need for a car urgently. I am glad I waited, but I could have made it easier on myself


----------



## torbach1 (Sep 23, 2004)

smoothsix said:


> Yeah. If I could have just put in my order and forgotten about it, it would have been fine. The wait wasn't that long. But I've spent years trying to find the right car to buy (wanted an F31 before they dropped the 6MT, then I wanted an R after driving an Mk6, so I waited for the Mk7 to launch.. in europe, then in the US, then waited for 6MT..) so suffice it to say, I couldn't help but check the forums every day.
> 
> I figured I might as well get the car loaded, since the extra charge for DAP was minimal, and I had no need for a car urgently. I am glad I waited, but I could have made it easier on myself


How's the car treating you? I'm loving my GTI. Must admit that the R still has a lot of mystique to it though. Fastest car I've ever owned was an E46 M3 convertible. I learned then that for me, I need to be able to have fun without going 90mph around a romp corner. I couldn't enjoy it. It was just geared too low and in those days there was not sport mode, comfort mode, etc. Today, the R would be my ultimate. It's quicker than the E46 M3, has more features, better sound, but can still be driven lightly without a headache after every pothole. The GTI is great though. It's my 3rd one. Also, has the DAP saved your a$$ yet? Mine has twice allowed me to avoid what could have been moderate accidents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoothsix (Jun 19, 2001)

torbach1 said:


> How's the car treating you? I'm loving my GTI. Must admit that the R still has a lot of mystique to it though. Fastest car I've ever owned was an E46 M3 convertible. I learned then that for me, I need to be able to have fun without going 90mph around a romp corner. I couldn't enjoy it. It was just geared too low and in those days there was not sport mode, comfort mode, etc. Today, the R would be my ultimate. It's quicker than the E46 M3, has more features, better sound, but can still be driven lightly without a headache after every pothole. The GTI is great though. It's my 3rd one. Also, has the DAP saved your a$$ yet? Mine has twice allowed me to avoid what could have been moderate accidents.


Friday will be 4 weeks since I picked it up, though I'm up in the mountains and my snow tires haven't shown up, so I'm car-less. Only got about 800mi on it so far (and actually that's a lot for me; I don't drive many miles).

Car is fantastic. I never planned on owning another FWD car again after my Corrado, so the R is just passable, being Haldex and technically not just a FWD car  Incidentally, I also said I'd never own another VW after my Corrado!

It's almost certainly quicker in a straight line (at least once you're up in the gears a bit) than my Z3MC... more comfortable, holds more, better mileage, better stereo.... pretty much better in every measurable way. 

I wouldn't say it's as 'fun', and I wouldn't want to replace a proper sports car with an uber-hot-hatch, but the R is definitely a better car to live with day to day. I haven't driven the BMW since I brought the R home, and have no plans to do so until I get bored of the new car.

No, DAP has not saved me, and I don't plan on LETTING it save me.. but that's just the point, it saves you when you don't think you need it. :beer:


----------

